# Forgetting until today!



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

Hello all.Today I am definitely NOT forgetting i have IBS-D.I have been pretty good the last month, especially since I elliminated caffiene and high levels of sugar.Then today I am remembering..the trigger, unexpected stress.I woke up and was extremely happy and hyper. Good stress that was not upsetting my stomach.I get to work and get an email from my best friend (recent exboyfriend of this weekend). His mother collapsed last night and once getting to the doctors they have identified two cancerous growths in her brain. It's a location that is unreachable by surgery, so the only approach is radiation therapy to help reduce the growth. She had ovarian cancer a year ago and was in recession, so now they are going to do a full MRI to identify if she is showing any other signs of the first cancer returning or spreading.So, thats a BIG switch from happy to sad. And my stomach is now flipping like crazy and I have already had one trip to the restroom and a snack of Immodium-AD.It's days like these I wish my stomach didn't make me feel so weak and helpless...not that it being better would help..as my friend and his family are in/from England, and I am in/from the US.~Alexis


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh no! Thats terrible! Make sure you look after yourself. Drink plenty of water and try to relax. Easier said than done i know.I hope that your best friends mum feels better really soon.Nikki


----------

